# Spotkanie Gentoo #2: zdjęcia, relacje, reklamacje i całusy.

## argasek

No, myślę że topic mówi sam za siebie. Ze swojej strony muszę napisać, że cholernie się cieszę, że mogłem spędzić ten wieczór w tym zacnym męskim (choć ubarwionym niczym rodzynki w cieście damami  :Wink:  ) gronie i jednocześnie żałuję, że nie ze wszystkimi udało mi się porozmawiać odrobinę dłużej, co wynikało w dużej mierze z kwestii technicznej. Na moje oko jednak integracja nastąpiła i była całkiem owocna. Szczególne pozdrowienia ślę więc przede wszystkim uczestnikom grilla w Hacjendzie, ekipie dokumentacyjno-fotograficznej (Poe - wielkie sorry za uciapanie obiektywu, mam nadzieję, że bardzo nie ucierpiał!), Młodym Damom oczywiście (za cierpliwość w wysłuchiwaniu zwierzeń z naszych bojów z modułami kernela, ACPI, WiFi i iptables), Milu i Lubej, za pozdrowienia online, a ty Norbi masz krechę, bo lachony nie zostały sprowadzone (ale to nic, więcej kiełbasek dla nas) ;P  :Wink: 

----------

## raaf

hehe, a mnie boli gardlo  :Razz: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## Eko

popili pojedli i ogladali slowika :d

----------

## n0rbi666

No lachony nie chciały iść z nami  :Sad:  brak daru przekonywania ... nawet obiecaliśmy, że odprowadzilibyśmy je wszystkie do miasta  :Razz: 

----------

## Eko

trzeba bylo sila i gwaltem brac  :Razz: 

----------

## Gabrys

Heh, ze mną żadna nie chce iść na spotkanie TLUG-a a co dopiero jechać do Krakowa na spotkanie użytkowników systemu Gentoo, którego nazwa brzmi jak sekta a jej Guru jest pedalska krówka o imieniu Larry  :Very Happy:  . Pewnie, że żałuję, że nie byłem, ale oprócz tego, że drogo i daleko, to jestem ciągle i znowu chory  :Sad:  . A zaraz idę na koncert Riverside i będę zarażał ludzi. Swoim zapałem oczywiście. Tyle narzekania.

PS: następne spotkanie w Toruniu. Kandydata na kulturalną stolicę Europy w roku dwa tysiące którymś (coś koło 10-12).  :Razz: 

----------

## raaf

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Heh, ze mną żadna nie chce iść na spotkanie TLUG-a a co dopiero jechać do Krakowa na spotkanie użytkowników systemu Gentoo, którego nazwa brzmi jak sekta a jej Guru jest pedalska krówka o imieniu Larry  . Pewnie, że żałuję, że nie byłem, ale oprócz tego, że drogo i daleko, to jestem ciągle i znowu chory  . A zaraz idę na koncert Riverside i będę zarażał ludzi. Swoim zapałem oczywiście. Tyle narzekania.
> 
> PS: następne spotkanie w Toruniu. Kandydata na kulturalną stolicę Europy w roku dwa tysiące którymś (coś koło 10-12). 

 

bylem na riverside teraz trzy dni temu w kraku, .. zajebiste  :Smile:  chodz to nie moja muza

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## Poe

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  i jednocześnie żałuję, że nie ze wszystkimi udało mi się porozmawiać odrobinę dłużej, co wynikało w dużej mierze z kwestii technicznej. 
> 
> 

 

no, niestety :S

 *argasek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Na moje oko jednak integracja nastąpiła i była całkiem owocna. 
> 
> 

 

popieram  :Smile: 

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Szczególne pozdrowienia ślę więc przede wszystkim [...] ekipie dokumentacyjno-fotograficznej (Poe - wielkie sorry za uciapanie obiektywu, mam nadzieję, że bardzo nie ucierpiał!), 
> 
> 

 

oddzrdawiam  :Smile:  i nie martw sie o obiektyw. na zdjeciach nie ma uszczerbku, a obiektyw i tak musialem wyczyscic  :Smile: 

 *argasek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Młodym Damom oczywiście (za cierpliwość w wysłuchiwaniu zwierzeń z naszych bojów z modułami kernela, ACPI, WiFi i iptables),
> 
> 

 

Młoda Dama po tym wszystkim powiedziała mi wspaniały komplement pt. "nei wiedzialam, ze mam tak mądrego chłopaka  :Very Happy:  i przekaże Jej pozdrowienia  :Smile:  rozmawialiśmy potem na spokojnie i wbrew pozorom podobało się Jej  :Smile: 

a teraz przydaloby sie obrobic zdjecia (troche je zeskalować) i naklepac na szybko jakas www z fotkami  :Smile:  zabieram sie do roboty, dam linka  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam i do rychlego znowuzobaczeniasie

----------

## Yatmai

Cholerka, tylko przedstawiciel Microsoftu nam umknął   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   Trzeba będzie nadrobić naspępnym razem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## KARQL

Poe tak czekamy na foty:)

Kurde szkoda, ze tak wczesnie sie zmylem, ale praktycznie nie znalem zadnego z wase i dopiero pozniej sie dowiedzialem, ze bylby nocleg, a tak to musialem na autobus spadac:/ Jednak mimo tego i tak bylo bardzo pozytywnie, a nastepnym razem sie nadrobi:)

Pozdrowienia dla pani Barmanki ktora jest super kobieta i milo sie z nia rozmawialo:D

----------

## Poe

http://adyton.com.pl/~poe/zlot

stronka zrobiona maksymalnie prosto

poza tym przepraszam za kiepskie technicznie zdjecia. osobiscie musze sie zbesztać za nie, no ale wazne, ze są. 

pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *Poe wrote:*   

> http://adyton.com.pl/~poe/zlot
> 
> stronka zrobiona maksymalnie prosto
> 
> poza tym przepraszam za kiepskie technicznie zdjecia. osobiscie musze sie zbesztać za nie, no ale wazne, ze są. 
> ...

 

Chyba jedno wcięło  :Sad: 

----------

## Poe

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   http://adyton.com.pl/~poe/zlot
> 
> stronka zrobiona maksymalnie prosto
> 
> poza tym przepraszam za kiepskie technicznie zdjecia. osobiscie musze sie zbesztać za nie, no ale wazne, ze są. 
> ...

 

poprawione

----------

## madallenka

tak dla ciekawskich, zainteresowanych...teraz już wiecie jakiego mam nick'a na forum..  :Very Happy: 

szkoda, że nam nie udało się dotrzeć na tego grilla...ale argasek ze swoją komórką cały czas był poza zasięgiem..   :Sad: Last edited by madallenka on Sun Oct 08, 2006 8:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## argasek

#1: O cholera  :Sad:  Dziwne, bo np. SMS od Poe'a doszedł. A szkoda. Well, next time  :Smile: 

#2: mam nadzieję, że nikt się nie pogniewa, jeśli podpiszę zdjęcie:

http://adyton.com.pl/~poe/zlot/fszyscy.html

A zatem od lewej:

Troll, Magda, Raaf, Jabol, Gosia, Kurt Steiner, Poe, kr3x, Paulina, czikenator, KARQL, Blazeu, Art.root, tomekb, Eko (?), Norbi666, canis_lupus, Madallenka, kolega debianowiec (?)  :Wink: 

Osoby nie/błędnie zidentyfikowane proszone o korekty - z góry przepraszam, ale nie sposób było wszystkich spamiętać.

----------

## psycepa

hmm, dziewczyna uzywajaca gentoo, kandydatka na zone  :Wink: 

a co do zdjec, jak sie tylko sesja skonczy  :Wink:  podepne Coppermine'a pod swoja stronke i chetnie potrzymam przez jakis czas zdjecia ze zlotu w formie zjadliwej  :Wink: 

----------

## blazeu

Wiec tak:było fajowo  :Very Happy:  Niech żałują Ci którzy byli a Ci którzy byli niech pamiętają...  :Very Happy:  Ale tych lachonów to nie przebaczymy tak szybko... ;P

[OT] Co to za podświetlanie błędów? czyżby FF RC2 sie dorobił słownika i sprawdzania pisowni? Słit..  :Smile:  mniej błędów na forum będzie  :Very Happy:  [/IT]

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Było świetnie! Zdjęcia są super, Poe!  :Very Happy: 

Kiedy znowu się spotykamy?  :Wink:  Tylko tym razem w jeszcze większym gronie!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

@Poe na 4 stronie popraw hrefa  :Smile: 

----------

## KARQL

agrasek

Troll, Magda, Raaf, Jabol, Gosia, Kurt Steiner, Poe, kr3x, Paulina, czikenator, KARQL

----------

## Lukanus

A ja żałuje że moja złamana noga niepozwoliła mi być ...

----------

## psycepa

btw, Pulitzer (czy jaka tam nagroda dla fotografow jest   :Wink:  ) za BONUSa  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Poe

mala poprawka do zdjecia grupowego - Poe (ja) stoi i obejmuje Pauline (swoja)  :Wink: 

hrefa poprawie niedlugo. 

@Kurt, fajnie, ze podobaja sie zdjecia  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

Karql, Kurt - dzięki za poprawki. @Poe: leciałem "po głowach", a nie po dziedziczeniu klas  :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## czikenator

Heh, ja tam chyba bylem najmlodszy na calem zlocie  :Very Happy:  W indygo gadalem glownie z kr3xem, ale fajnie bylo  :Razz: 

PS: a na tym grupowym zdjęciu, to jakoś tak hmm... kiepsko wygladam  :Very Happy: 

----------

## c2p

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> btw, Pulitzer (czy jaka tam nagroda dla fotografow jest   ) za BONUSa 

 

PÓŁLITeRA  :Wink: 

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Kiedy znowu się spotykamy?  Tylko tym razem w jeszcze większym gronie! 

 

Jak już będziecie planować następne spotkanie to tak jakoś "bliżej centrum", żeby eskimosi także mogli dojechać  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Insenic

 *c2p wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   Kiedy znowu się spotykamy? :wink: Tylko tym razem w jeszcze większym gronie! :D 
> 
> Jak już będziecie planować następne spotkanie to tak jakoś "bliżej centrum", żeby eskimosi także mogli dojechać :D.

 

O właśnie, święte słowa ;) Też się pod tym podpisuje...

----------

## argasek

Z rozmów na ostatnim zlocie wynikało, że kolejny odbędzie się w Centrali, więc spoko  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

## canis_lupus

POE! Oddaj zdjęcia!

----------

## Poe

rychlo w czas  :Wink: 

mam je na dysku, postaram sie gdzies je wrzucic jak chcesz

----------

## canis_lupus

Mozesz mi wystawic paczkę. rychło bo teraz mi były potrzebne  :Razz: 

----------

## Poe

nie wiem kiedy mi sie to uda, bo jeszcze nie przenioslem niczego na nowego lapka, ale postaram sie zrobic to w tym tygodniu (w sensie do przyszlej soboty  :Wink:  )

----------

## KARQL

Cześć  :Very Happy: 

Wzięło mnie kiedyś na wspomnienia i przypomniałem sobie o tym zlocie  :Smile: 

Ostały się może komuś te zdjęcia ?

----------

## canis_lupus

A może by tak po prostu impreze powtórzyć?

----------

